# rare tjet chassis??



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Out of the 1000+ tjet chassis I have, I never saw this with a H2 stamped on bottom, please help. What year, type, ect. Thanks all


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I just sold one of these like a week ago.. it had the H2 on the chassis like that plus an H7 on the gear plate.. I don't have a clue what any of it means either..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351778977026?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Hong kong revision #'s or mold id #'s ?
Will have to check mine tonight.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

We have a few of them.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I just got one in a big lot I purchased with H4 on it..


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

rdm95 said:


> I just got one in a big lot I purchased with H4 on it..




They are out there, and that's more proof of that. I sold all but a handful of my Vibes and T's, but my Son has all of my younger Brothers, and there are a number of H2 stamped chassis in those. I don't know if they are early or late runs, but they are out there.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never seen a T-Jet chassis marked with both a letter and a number, but I do not have a huge number of T-Jets. The ones that I have are mostly very late production examples made after 1970.


----------

